# 1password sur iPad ?



## bertol65 (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer comment utiliser 1password sur iPad ?
J'ai l'application installée sur mon Ipad mais elle n'apparaît pas dans la barre du haut de Safari comme sur mon Imac.
Merci.


----------



## esales (4 Décembre 2012)

Ce n'est pas comme sur Mac. Soit on copie le MDP depuis 1Password pour l'utiliser dans Safari soit on navigue depuis 1Password.

A ma connaissance, il n'y a pas d'autres choix.


----------



## bertol65 (4 Décembre 2012)

Je viens d'essayer de copier le mot de passe et je n'y arrive pas. Tu fais comment ?
Pour la 2ème méthode ça marche mais ce n'est vraiment pas pratique.
Finalement y a quoi de pratique dans l'ipad ?
Non jailbreaké c'est un vrai calvaire cet engin. Et jailbreaké c'est des bidouilles à la mode PC à n'en plus finir.
Je l'ai depuis 1 mois et j'en ai marre de passer mon temps à essayer de comprendre comment ça marche.
Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## lineakd (4 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Bonjour, quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer comment utiliser 1password sur iPad ?
> J'ai l'application installée sur mon Ipad mais elle n'apparaît pas dans la barre du haut de Safari comme sur mon Imac.
> Merci.


@bertol65, pourtant il n'y a rien de bien compliquer, how to log into web sites, surtout pour un anglophone. 


> Finalement y a quoi de pratique dans l'ipad ?


Rien.


> Je l'ai depuis 1 mois et j'en ai marre de passer mon temps à essayer de comprendre comment ça marche.


Vu la période, tu le revendrais facilement.


----------



## doupold (4 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer de copier le mot de passe et je n'y arrive pas. Tu fais comment ?
> Pour la 2ème méthode ça marche mais ce n'est vraiment pas pratique.
> Finalement y a quoi de pratique dans l'ipad ?
> Non jailbreaké c'est un vrai calvaire cet engin. Et jailbreaké c'est des bidouilles à la mode PC à n'en plus finir.
> ...



Je pense que ton problème avec le iPad c'est que tu l'abordes comme étant un PC aux fonctionnalités réduites, alors qu'il est complètement pensé différemment.

Au pire des cas, réfléchis à la possibilité de te rendre dans un Apple Store (genius bar) afin de te faire aider.


----------



## bertol65 (5 Décembre 2012)

Vraiment au pire des cas alors car je suis en Calédonie et y en a pas ici.


----------



## doupold (6 Décembre 2012)

Il doit y avoir sur le site de Apple un documents du type: "iPad, premiers pas". 

A moins que ce ne soit sur le ibook store.

Cela peut être utile de le lire si tu n'as pas la possibilité de te rendre dans un Apple Store.


----------

